# Fehler biem emergen von quanta

## Altanos

Hi,

was kann ich gegen folgenden Fehler unternehmen?

istenerGlobals.cpp:285: cannot convert `__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<linesinfoitem*, std::vector<linesinfoitem, std::allocator<linesinfoitem> > >' to `linesinfoitem*' in assignment

make[5]: *** [ListenerGlobals.o] Fehler 1

make[5]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/quanta-2.0.1/work/quanta-2.0.1/quanta/plugins/php4dbg/dbgbase«

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/quanta-2.0.1/work/quanta-2.0.1/quanta/plugins/php4dbg«

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/quanta-2.0.1/work/quanta-2.0.1/quanta/plugins«

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/quanta-2.0.1/work/quanta-2.0.1/quanta«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/quanta-2.0.1/work/quanta-2.0.1«

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4761, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-editors/quanta/quanta-2.0.1.ebuild .

Cu

Altanos

----------

## gunnar

dieses ebuild ist für quanta 2.x und benutzt daher kde2/qt2.

um das laufen zu lassen musst du die kdelibs 2.2.2 emergen.

wahrscheinlich überprüft das ebuild das nicht.

ausserdem musst du QTDIR und KDEDIR vorher richtig auf die verzeichnisse setzen, bevor du den emerge-befehl machst.

diese woche ist aber qunata 3 pre1 rausgekommen. das läuft auch mit kde3.

mache ein emerge rsync und dann  emerge --pretend quanta. heute (30.7.2002) ist es schon im tree (gentoo ist einfach klasse!!!)

btw: habe es grade installiert: kompiliert und läuft ohne probleme!!!!

gruss gunnar

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

die kdelibs 2.2.2 habe ich bereits emerged. Werde wohl heute mal probieren ob das neue Quanta besser geht. Ich habe allerdings auch schon versucht Quanta 3 von der Homepage direkt aus den sourcen zu kompilieren hatte den gleichen "Erfolg"  :Sad: .

----------

## gunnar

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> die kdelibs 2.2.2 habe ich bereits emerged. Werde wohl heute mal probieren ob das neue Quanta besser geht. Ich habe allerdings auch schon versucht Quanta 3 von der Homepage direkt aus den sourcen zu kompilieren hatte den gleichen "Erfolg" .

 

seit ein paar tagen ist quanta 3pre1 draussen und auch schon im gentoo-tree.

musst nur emerge sync machen danach mit emerge --pretend quanta schauen, ob das die 3pre1 ist und dann das tolle emerge quanta.

hat bei mir alles wunderbar funktioniert. die kdelibs2.2.2 brauchst du gar nicht.

gruss

gunnar

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

hat geklappt hab jetzt quanta 3.  :Smile: 

Danke für Deine Hilfe.

CU

Altanos

----------

## gunnar

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke für Deine Hilfe.
> 
> 

 

ur welcome   :Smile: 

gunnar

----------

